# Tool storage



## keithkarl2007 (Nov 19, 2010)

I still leave my gouges and turning tools lying on a bench close to me in my workshop as I haven't decided yet what to do about storage. I was planning on building a shallow cabinet with framed perspex doors. That way shavings and dust wouldn't be a problem. But I've seen racks where the chisels are just placed into holes and left to stand. Would the cabinet be a better idea? I was going to use these along with a few homemade hanging methods for faceplates, chucks, jaws and other items.
Terry tool clips


----------



## Mark (Nov 19, 2010)

In a perfect world, I'd love to have a cabinet for my tools. However, being that I'm using them constantly (I just haven't collected any I don't use) they just reside on the table beside my lathe. 

I wouldn't mind designing a lazy susan style of tool holder, but that is not a priority, just a nice thought.


----------



## Fred (Nov 20, 2010)

After all these many years I still use my friendly five gallon plastic bucket for my lathe cutting tools. Everything else is all over the place ...

I cut a circle of 3/4" MDF and sized it to fit in the taper of the bucket, but down about 3" inside. Then drilled eight equally spaced holes to accept 2" PVC tubes cut to be just above the MDF ring by an inch or so. This length holds the sharp cutting edge up on the foam and off the very bottom of the bucket.

I filled the bottom of the bucket with about four inches of Plaster-of-Paris, put the PVC tubes in a roughly shaped circle, set the MDF top over the tubes adjusting each one as necessary and leveled the MDF in relation to the top of the bucket. I previously covered the bottom of each tube with plastic wrap and taped them securely onto the ends. This helped prevent any of the Plaster-of-Paris from getting inside. Simply bumping the bucket a couple of times and the Plaster-of-Paris was settled around each tube. Minor adjusting put them in as verticle a ring as was visably possible.

Set the contraption aside overnight so the Plaster-of-paris could properly set-up. In the morning I cut eight pieces of 2" foam to plug the bottoms of the PVC tubes and protect the cutting edges of my tools. I also put just a quick spurt of WD-40 on these for rust control. Pushed these foam pieces to the bottom of the PVC, set the tools in each tube with the cutting ends down to protect the sharp edge from being damaged, and placed the entire thing at a comfortable spot at the lathe. The Plaster-of-Paris makes the bucket "tip over proof" which is a hidden benefit.

If and when I need to move the bucket I just pick the entire thing up by the bucket handle and reposition it.

I also have a small tin can with a cover for the small replacement heads for various tools. This sits very nicely in the center of the circle of PVC tubes and is very convenient. WD-40 is also sprayed inside it for rust control of the parts. The WD-40 seems to keep the flat pieces from sliding all over and maybe this helps prevent the sharp edges from damage as well.

All in all it took about two hours to cut and drill everything to size, mix and pour the Plaster-of-Paris, and set the tubes in place (by far the hardest part of assembly.) Still had to wait overnight to let stuff set up ... but worth every penny to make which was $0.00 as I used items/pieces parts already in the shop.

If I ever go to visit someone in their shop I just grab my (now heavy) bucket with all the tools and off I go. BTW, I had all my tool handles laser engraved with my name for ID purposes long time ago. AND, If there is an empty PVC tube ... something is missing and/or is about to be left behind.


----------



## Rangertrek (Nov 20, 2010)

My shop is small, so I want portability if possible.  I built this cart from a stand I found at Lowes, added a shelf and pvc tubes.  The tubes have a sponge at the bottom to cushion the drop of the tool.  I also store chucks, etc, on the cart.


----------



## Mark (Nov 20, 2010)

John, That is too cool. It's got me thinking again..... Oh boy..


----------



## larryc (Nov 20, 2010)

This is a contraption I came up with. I took a seldom used Workmate,  added casters and put a removable plywood top on. It has a vertical  board attached to the bottom of the top that is clamped in the Workmate.  I don't have near as many chisels as others so I may have to look into  expanding that later. The lettered prescription bottles contain bushings  and sleeves for my blank squaring jig. The drill bits hanging on the  right side are also identified by letters and when I am ready to work on  a particular kit I can check my cross reference for the correct bit and  bushing set.


----------



## jusjoe (Nov 21, 2010)

*CSUSA Tool Panel*

I down loaded the attached tool panel from another post. Credit  to the original post is given. I haven't made it, but it what they use in their classrooms. Maybe it will be of some help.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 21, 2010)

My home shop is in the basement. I have a small cabinet for tools that don't get used everyday. Also I built a tool holder that rotates on a lolly collum.


----------



## Trooper (Jan 16, 2011)

I made my accessory cabinet (for the larger items like chisels etc.) out of offcut ply I had lying around.  The smaller items like chucks, jaws, keys, calipers etc. all go in the red metal cabinet which is behind me when I'm working on the lathe.  I can clip my plans onto the blue plan board with a bull clip on end of the cabinet so that I can have them handy while working.  My turning helmet sits on top of the actual cabinet.  The entire cabinet is on large castors so that I can easily move it to get to the wood stock behind it on the wall racks, or so I can hose the workshop out from time to time (read rarely!!!)

Regards, Dave


----------



## Trooper (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry, forgot the pics.  I'm new to this forum/magic-microchip thingy!


----------



## Fred (Jan 16, 2011)

Mike, that looks to be a very nice setup.

Trooper, what is the problem? Heck you are posting away and all seems well from my end.

Nice, neat and orderly storage of great tools.

I noticed you are using a fabric bag on your DC. Have you read any of the threads about converting to a canister type filter for much more improved fine dust collection? This is the product that gets deep in our lungs and stops us cold, sometimes stops us from turning all together.

Look at the top of the page and click on SEARCH and then do a search for Wynn filters, Phil Thien baffle, Bill Pentz, and read all you would just about ever need, or want to know ... your future health will really thank you!


----------



## ossaguy (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow,Dave that looks great!


Steve


----------



## Trooper (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Fred and Ossaguy.  I've been thinking about making a cyclone for a while now but just don't seem to be able to jag the time to get to it.  I might have to give woodwork away and just concentrate on trying to invent that 25th hour for the day!  

I'll look up those filters you mentioned.  

Thanks......


----------



## MrWright (Jan 17, 2011)

The best thing I have found, less cost and easy to put up.  I bought two 18" bar magnets from Rockler (other suppliers have them as well) , put one attached to the wall directly beside my lathe for my lathe tools, and one near that for my screw drivers, special bits, and other important tools.  You can also screw the magnet bar on the lathe table if it is wood. Real close and handy.


----------

